# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Energia hidraulica

## ben-amar

Este trabajo, aunque interesante, no tiene merito; se trata de un cyp traido solo para los foreros
http://html.rincondelvago.com/energia-hidraulica.html


Introducción

La energía hidráulica se basa en aprovechar la caída del agua desde cierta altura. La energía potencial, durante la caída, se convierte en cinética. El agua pasa por las turbinas a gran velocidad, provocando un movimiento de rotación que finalmente, se transforma en energía eléctrica por medio de los generadores. Es un recurso natural disponible en las zonas que presentan suficiente cantidad de agua, y una vez utilizada, es devuelta río abajo. Su desarrollo requiere construir pantanos, presas, canales de derivación, y la instalación de grandes turbinas y equipamiento para generar electricidad. Todo ello implica la inversión de grandes sumas de dinero, por lo que no resulta competitiva en regiones donde el carbón o el petróleo son baratos. Sin embargo, el peso de las consideraciones medioambientales y el bajo mantenimiento que precisan una vez estén en funcionamiento centran la atención en esta fuente de energía.

La fuerza del agua ha sido utilizada durante mucho tiempo para moler trigo, pero fue con la Revolución Industrial, y especialmente a partir del siglo XIX, cuando comenzó a tener gran importancia con la aparición de las ruedas hidráulicas para la producción de energía eléctrica. Poco a poco la demanda de electricidad fue en aumento. El bajo caudal del verano y otoño, unido a los hielos del invierno hacían necesaria la construcción de grandes presas de contención, por lo que las ruedas hidráulicas fueron sustituidas por máquinas de vapor con en cuanto se pudo disponer de carbón.

La primera central hidroeléctrica moderna se construyó en 1880 en Northumberland, Gran Bretaña. El renacimiento de la energía hidráulica se produjo por el desarrollo del generador eléctrico, seguido del perfeccionamiento de la turbina hidráulica y debido al aumento de la demanda de electricidad a principios del siglo XX. En 1920 las centrales hidroeléctricas generaban ya una parte importante de la producción total de electricidad.

Toma para el canal de riego en Alloz

A principios de la década de los noventa, las primeras potencias productoras de energía hidroeléctrica eran Canadá y Estados Unidos. Canadá obtiene un 60% de su electricidad de centrales hidráulicas. En todo el mundo, este tipo de energía representa aproximadamente la cuarta parte de la producción total de electricidad, y su importancia sigue en aumento. Los países en los que constituye fuente de electricidad más importante son Noruega (99%), Zaire (97%) y Brasil (96%). La central de Itaipú, en el río Paraná, está situada entre Brasil y Paraguay; se inauguró en 1982 y tiene la mayor capacidad generadora del mundo. Como referencia, la presa Grand Coulee, en Estados Unidos, genera unos 6500 Mw y es una de las más grandes.

En algunos países se han instalado centrales pequeñas, con capacidad para generar entre un kilovatio y un megavatio. En muchas regiones de China, por ejemplo, estas pequeñas presas son la principal fuente de electricidad. Otras naciones en vías de desarrollo están utilizando este sistema con buenos resultados. En Euskadi, debido a que los ríos son de curso corto y no conducen caudales importantes, existen bastantes minicentrales hidráulicas. En el resto de España hay problemas de escasez de agua y se han construido presas para riego. Posteriormente han sido aprovechadas para generar energía, y actualmente tenemos una fracción importante de energía hidroeléctrica instalada.

Presa de bóveda de Alloz

Historia

Los antiguos romanos y griegos aprovechaban ya la energía del agua; utilizaban ruedas hidráulicas para moler trigo. Sin embargo, la posibilidad de emplear esclavos y animales de carga retrasó su aplicación generalizada hasta el siglo XII. Durante la edad media, las grandes ruedas hidráulicas de madera desarrollaban una potencia máxima de cincuenta caballos. La energía hidroeléctrica debe su mayor desarrollo al ingeniero civil británico John Smeaton, que construyó por vez primera grandes ruedas hidráulicas de hierro colado.

Antigua rueda hidráulica

La hidroelectricidad tuvo mucha importancia durante la Revolución Industrial. Impulsó las industrias textil y del cuero y los talleres de construcción de máquinas a principios del siglo XIX. Aunque las máquinas de vapor ya estaban perfeccionadas, el carbón era escaso y la madera poco satisfactoria como combustible. La energía hidráulica ayudó al crecimiento de las nuevas ciudades industriales que se crearon en Europa y América hasta la construcción de canales a mediados del siglo XIX, que proporcionaron carbón a bajo precio.

Las presas y los canales eran necesarios para la instalación de ruedas hidráulicas sucesivas cuando el desnivel era mayor de cinco metros. La construcción de grandes presas de contención todavía no era posible; el bajo caudal de agua durante el verano y el otoño, unido a las heladas en invierno, obligaron a sustituir las ruedas hidráulicas por máquinas de vapor en cuanto se pudo disponer de carbón.

La primera central hidroeléctrica se construyó en 1880 en Northumberland, Gran Bretaña. El renacimiento de la energía hidráulica se produjo por el desarrollo del generador eléctrico, seguido del perfeccionamiento de la turbina hidráulica y debido al aumento de la demanda de electricidad a principios del siglo XX. En 1920 las centrales hidroeléctricas generaban ya una parte importante de la producción total de electricidad. La tecnología de las principales instalaciones se ha mantenido igual durante el siglo XX.

A principios de la década de los noventa, las primeras potencias productoras de hidroelectricidad eran Canadá y Estados Unidos. Canadá obtiene un 60% de su electricidad de centrales hidráulicas. En todo el mundo, la hidroelectricidad representa aproximadamente la cuarta parte de la producción total de electricidad, y su importancia sigue en aumento. Los países en los que constituye fuente de electricidad más importante son Noruega (99%), República Democrática del Congo (97%) y Brasil (96%). La central de Itaipú, en el río Paraná, está situada entre Brasil y Paraguay; se inauguró en 1982 y tiene la mayor capacidad generadora del mundo. Como referencia, la presa Grand Coulee, en Estados Unidos, genera unos 6.500 MW y es una de las más grandes.

En algunos países se han instalado centrales pequeñas, con capacidad para generar entre un kilovatio y un megavatio. En muchas regiones de China, por ejemplo, estas pequeñas presas son la principal fuente de electricidad. Otras naciones en vías de desarrollo están utilizando este sistema con buenos resultados.

Desarrollo de la energía hidroeléctrica

La primera central hidroeléctrica se construyó en 1880 en Northumberland, Gran Bretaña. El renacimiento de la energía hidráulica se produjo por el desarrollo del generador eléctrico, seguido del perfeccionamiento de la turbina hidráulica y debido al aumento de la demanda de electricidad a principios del siglo XX. En 1920 las centrales hidroeléctricas generaban ya una parte importante de la producción total de electricidad.

La tecnología de las principales instalaciones se ha mantenido igual durante el siglo XX. Las centrales dependen de un gran embalse de agua contenido por una presa. El caudal de agua se controla y se puede mantener casi constante. El agua se transporta por unos conductos o tuberías forzadas, controlados con válvulas y turbinas para adecuar el flujo de agua con respecto a la demanda de electricidad. El agua que entra en la turbina sale por los canales de descarga. Los generadores están situados justo encima de las turbinas y conectados con árboles verticales. El diseño de las turbinas depende del caudal de agua; las turbinas Francis se utilizan para caudales grandes y saltos medios y bajos, y las turninas Pelton para grandes saltos y pequeños caudales.

Además de las centrales situadas en presas de contención, que dependen del embalse de grandes cantidades de agua, existen algunas centrales que se basan en la caída natural del agua, cuando el caudal es uniforme. Estas instalaciones se llaman de agua fluente. Una de ellas es la de las Cataratas del Niágara, situada en la frontera entre Estados Unidos y Canadá.

A principios de la década de los noventa, las primeras potencias productoras de hidroelectricidad eran Canadá y Estados Unidos. Canadá obtiene un 60% de su electricidad de centrales hidráulicas. En todo el mundo, la hidroelectricidad representa aproximadamente la cuarta parte de la producción total de electricidad, y su importancia sigue en aumento. Los países en los que constituye fuente de electricidad más importante son Noruega (99%), Zaire (97%) y Brasil (96%). La central de Itaipú, en el río Paraná, está situada entre Brasil y Paraguay; se inauguró en 1982 y tiene la mayor capacidad generadora del mundo. Como referencia, la presa Grand Coulee, en Estados Unidos, genera unos 6.500 Mw y es una de las más grandes.

En algunos países se han instalado centrales pequeñas, con capacidad para generar entre un kilovatio y un megavatio. En muchas regiones de China, por ejemplo, estas pequeñas presas son la principal fuente de electricidad. Otras naciones en vías de desarrollo están utilizando este sistema con buenos resultados.

La energía hoy

Desde hace años, el desarrollo de nuestra sociedad se basa en la utilización de la energía, un amplio abanico de actividades productivas y recreativas. En un esquema simple sus aplicaciones se pueden dividir en dos grupos:

Combustibles de uso directo, empleados básicamente para la calefacción doméstica y de edificios de servicios, en diferentes procesos y equipos industriales y en automoción. Provienen en gran medida del petróleo, pero también del carbón y el gas natural. Suponen dos tercios del consumo de energía primaria en un país industrializado medio.

Electricidad, que se emplea en iluminación y en accionamiento de equipos; electrodomésticos y maquinaria industrial, hornos y otros procesos industriales. Proviene de diferentes fuentes: carbón y otros combustibles fósiles, energía hidráulica y nuclear. Representa un tercio de la energía primaria que utiliza un país industrializado medio.

En ambos casos, la energía se recibe desde empresas de medio y gran tamaño a través de redes de transportes y distribución complejas que suponen unas inversiones de fuerte magnitud. En la vuelta a las energías renovables, éstas se utilizan en gran medida para la producción de electricidad, pero también se obtienen de ellas combustibles de uso doméstico e industrial, así como biocombustibles líquidos para automoción.

La inserción de las renovables en el esquema energético se hace a través de las redes ya existentes de suministro eléctrico o de combustibles de uso directo, aunque también se plantea el uso de estas energías para satisfacer las demandas de comunidades aisladas de las redes de distribución energética convencionales.

Definición de energía hidráulica

Energía que se obtiene de la caída del agua desde cierta altura a un nivel inferior lo que provoca el movimiento de ruedas hidráulicas o turbinas. La hidroelectricidad es un recurso natural disponible en las zonas que presentan suficiente cantidad de agua. Su desarrollo requiere construir pantanos, presas, canales de derivación, y la instalación de grandes turbinas y equipamiento para generar electricidad. Todo ello implica la inversión de grandes sumas de dinero, por lo que no resulta competitiva en regiones donde el carbón o el petróleo son baratos, aunque el coste de mantenimiento de una central térmica, debido al combustible, sea más caro que el de una central hidroeléctrica. Sin embargo, el peso de las consideraciones medioambientales centra la atención en estas fuentes de energía renovables.

Presa de Itaipú, Paraguay

Centrales hidroeléctricas

Todas las centrales hidroeléctricas aprovechan la corriente de agua que cae por un desnivel. Se utilizan desniveles naturales del terreno, o bien se hace que el agua caiga desde una presa o dique. Las centrales hidroeléctricas se dividen a grandes rasgos en centrales de baja, mediana y alta presión. El criterio para su clasificación es la altura de embalse o la altura de remanso de agua.

Se pueden distinguir dos tipos de centrales:

Centrales de baja presión: Son centrales hidroeléctricas situadas en corrientes de agua con desniveles de caída de 10 metros o superiores y se construyen intercalándolas en los cursos de los ríos o de los canales. Por razones de índole económica y ecológica el agua se utiliza en su curso natural, siendo embalsada mediante presas. Estas centrales hidroeléctricas pequeñas tienen la desventaja de proporcionar una corriente eléctrica fluctuante, puesto que las variaciones estacionales de las precipitaciones pueden hacer variar el flujo de agua, y por tanto la cantidad de agua disponible.

Centrales de mediana o alta presión: Son centrales hidroeléctricas de acumulación o de bombeo (desniveles hasta 100 m.). Estas centrales disponen de zonas de embalse en forma de embalses de gran tamaño o zonas enteras de ríos en las que el agua se acumula durante períodos cortos (acumulación diaria) o más prolongados (acumulación anual). Las centrales hidroeléctricas de acumulación se construyen casi siempre en presas de valles, y aprovechan el agua de cursos naturales renovables. Las centrales hidroeléctricas de bombeo, por el contrario, son centrales que en las épocas de superproducción de energía eléctrica bombean el agua hasta un nivel más elevado para volver a transformar la energía potencial generada, en energía eléctrica en horas de pico de carga. Por esta razón, las centrales hidroeléctricas de bombeo no pueden clasificarse en la categoría de plantas que aprovechan energías renovables. 

Central de acumulación

Central de bombeo

¿Cómo funciona una central hidroeléctrica?

Las centrales dependen de un gran embalse de agua contenido por una presa. El caudal de agua se controla y se puede mantener casi constante. El agua se transporta por unos conductos o tuberías, controlados con válvulas y turbinas para adecuar el flujo de agua con respecto a la demanda de electricidad. El agua que entra en la turbina sale por los canales de descarga. Los generadores están situados justo encima de las turbinas y conectados con árboles verticales. El diseño de las turbinas depende del caudal de agua; las turbinas Francis y Kaplan se utilizan para caudales grandes y saltos medios y bajos, y las turbinas Pelton para grandes saltos y pequeños caudales.

 Turbina Kaplan Turbina Francis Turbina Pelton

Las turbinas hidráulicas se emplean para aprovechar la energía del agua en movimiento. La turbina Kaplan es semejante a una hélice de un barco. Las amplias palas o álabes de la turbina son impulsadas por agua de alta presión liberada por una compuerta. La turbina Pelton es un modelo del siglo XIX cuyo funcionamiento es más parecido al de un molino de agua tradicional. La rueda gira cuando el agua procedente del conducto forzado golpea sus paletas o álabes.

Para la formación de un salto de agua es preciso elevar el nivel superficial de ésta sobre el nivel normal de la corriente, atajando el agua con una presa para producir el salto total utilizable en la misma presa o contribuir a este salto, derivando a la vez las aguas por un canal de derivación de menor pendiente que el cauce del río. Las aguas del canal de derivación hay que con*ducirlas a las turbinas y, para ello, en los saltos menores de unos 12 m, el agua desemboca directamente en la cámara de turbinas y, en los saltos superiores a 12 m, termina en un ensanchamiento llamado cámara de presión desde donde parte la tubería a presión que en conducción forzada, lleva el agua a las turbinas. El agua sale a gran presión por la tobera e impulsa los álabes que hacen girar un eje y el generador. A la salida de las turbinas, el agua pasa a un canal de desagüe por el que desemboca nuevamente en el río.

El potencial hidráulico español

España no se puede considerar como un país seco, lo que ocurre es que la distribución de estos recursos es muy desigual en cuanto al tiempo y al espacio.

La desigualdad en el tiempo es consecuencia del carácter torrencial de sus ríos, con grandes fluctuaciones de sus caudales a lo largo de los diferentes épocas del año. La irregularidad en el espacio resulta bien patente: las cuencas del Norte producen más de la tercera parte de la aportación de los ríos en el 10% de la superficie del país, mientras que el 90% restante no presenta una situación tan favorable en cuanto a recursos hidráulicos y ya entra dentro de la categoría de región semiárida.

En la actualidad, el consumo eléctrico total español es de unos 140.000 GW.h/año, por lo que puede afirmarse que más de un 25% del mismo es de origen hidroeléctrico. A este respecto conviene recordar que, con anterioridad a 1960, la producción hidroeléctrica anual suponía más del 80% de la producción eléctrica total. En la década de los años sesenta comenzó a descender dicho porcentaje, llegando en la de los años setenta a producirse por primera vez el hecho de que dicho porcentaje se mantuviese por debajo del 50%.

La importante disminución de la producción hidroeléctrica respecto de la total eléctrica, no se debió, ni se debe, al agotamiento de los recursos hidráulicos disponibles en España, sino a motivos económicos, ya que para las empresas eléctricas resultaban más rentables las centrales térmicas convencionales que las hidroeléctricas.

Los recursos hidroeléctricos aún sin utilizar en España son considerables, lo que no quiere decir que sea económicamente conveniente el desarrollo de la totalidad de este potencial energético.

Evidentemente, como consecuencia de la intensa actividad en la política hidroeléctrica de años pasados, los mejores emplazamientos desde los puntos de vista técnico y económico ya han sido utilizados. El potencial aún instalable presenta, en general, una gran dispersión de pequeñas centrales que parece poco sugestiva.

Respecto a las centrales de bombeo, en España se han venido utilizando desde 1929, tanto en forma de bombeo puro (dos embalses sin aporte exterior de agua) como las centrales mixtas con bombeo (con aportaciones fluviales).

En resumen, los recursos hidroeléctricos aún sin utilizar, aunque considerables, no pueden resolver por sí solos el abastecimiento energético de España, pero pueden contribuir a reducir la importación de combustibles y especialmente a proporcionar la potencia necesaria para asegurar la cobertura de las variaciones de la demanda.

Potencia instalada por comunidades autónomas

Razones del uso de energías renovables

Que el planeta Tierra sea finito, no es un problema, es una realidad; esto lo podemos comparar con una caja llena de petróleo, carbón, árboles, gas, minerales diversos, en definitiva, recursos que el hombre necesita para obtener energía y construir su mundo. El planeta Tierra es finito y por lo tanto sus recursos son finitos.

El uso de las energías renovables se potenció a partir de las crisis de los precios del petróleo de los años setenta. El temor a un hipotético desabastecimiento o a que los precios energéticos creciesen de forma excesiva motivó la puesta en marcha de programas nacionales e internacionales de investigación y desarrollo de tecnologías de estas energías, así como del fomento de su aplicación.

En el ámbito internacional fue la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, IEA, quien hizo realidad ese primer impulso. En España se creó el Centro de Estudios de la Energía, posteriormente transformado en Instituto de Diversificación y Ahorro Energético, IDAE, quien se responsabilizó de las tareas de promoción. A lo largo de la década de los noventa han sido criterios ambientales los que han impulsado el desarrollo de las energías renovables.

El aumento de la concentración de gases de efecto invernadero en capas altas de la atmósfera, en especial CO2 proveniente del uso de combustibles fósiles, que son causa del cambio climático es hoy la primera razón para impulsar estas energías. Así lo propugnan diferentes organizaciones ecologistas.

Otra razón para la extensión de las energías renovables es la necesidad de encontrar fuentes autóctonas de energía para muchos de los países que importan combustibles fósiles y gastan en ello una parte importante del resultado de sus exportaciones o de sus recursos económicos.

Esto es así fundamentalmente en los países del Tercer Mundo, que no disponen de yacimientos propios de hidrocarburos. Las energías renovables son además una importante fuente de empleo, en gran medida distribuido en el mundo rural. Así lo valora la Comisión Europea y las organizaciones sindicales de los países miembros.

Ventajas e inconvenientes medioambientales

Ventajas

- Es renovable.  

- No se consume. Se toma el agua en un punto y se devuelve a otro a una cota inferior.

- Es autóctona y, por consiguiente, evita importaciones del exterior.  

- Es completamente segura para personas, animales o bienes.  

- No genera calor ni emisiones contaminantes (lluvia ácida, efecto invernadero...)  

- Genera puestos de trabajo en su construcción, mantenimiento y explotación.  

- Requiere inversiones muy cuantiosas que se realizan normalmente en comarcas de montaña muy deprimidas económicamente.  

- Genera experiencia y tecnología fácilmente exportables a países en vías de desarrollo.

Inconvenientes

- Altera el normal desenvolvimiento en la vida biológica (animal y vegetal) del río.

- Las centrales de embalse tienen el problema de la evaporación de agua: En la zona donde se construye aumenta la humedad relativa del ambiente como consecuencia de la evaporación del agua contenida en el embalse.

- En el caso de las centrales de embalse construidas en regiones tropicales, estudios realizados han demostrado que generan, como consecuencia del estancamiento de las aguas, grandes focos infecciosos de bacterias y enfermedades. En Brasil el brote de dengue fue asociado con las represas construidas a lo largo del río Paraná.

Glosario

Nivel: horizontalidad constante de la superficie de un terreno, o de la superficie libre de los líquidos.

Cota: valor de la altura a la que se encuentra una superficie respecto del nivel del mar.

Embalse: resulta de almacenar todas las aguas que afluyen del territorio sobre el que está enclavado y, identificado como cuenca vertiente, que es la superficie de las aguas que lo alimentan. Las dimensiones del embalse dependen de los caudales aportados por el río. Su capacidad útil es todo aquel agua embalsada por encima de la toma de la central. La capacidad total incluye el agua no utilizable. Se mide en metros o hectómetros cúbicos. Los embalses tienen pérdidas debidas a causas naturales como evaporación o filtraciones.

Caudal: cantidad de líquido, expresada en metros cúbicos o en litros, que circula a través de cada una de las secciones de una conducción, abierta o cerrada en la unidad de tiempo.

Salto de agua: paso brusco o caída de masas de agua desde un nivel a otro inferior. Numéricamente se identifica por la diferencia de cota que se da en metros.

----------


## ben-amar

Sección transversal de una presaEn las presas se genera electricidad liberando un flujo controlado de agua a alta presión a través de un conducto forzado. El agua impulsa unas turbinas que mueven los generadores y producen así una corriente eléctrica. A continuación, esta corriente elevada de baja tensión pasa por un elevador de tensión que la transforma en una corriente reducida de alta tensión. La corriente se transporta por cables de alta tensión hasta las subestaciones eléctricas donde se reduce la tensión para ser empleada por los usuarios. El agua sale de la presa por el desagüe.© Microsoft Corporation. Reservados todos los derechos.
Microsoft ® Encarta ® 2009. © 1993--2008 Microsoft Corporation. Reservados todos los derechos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.energiasrenovables.ciemat...hidraulica.htm

INTRODUCCIÓN

La energía hidráulica es la fuente renovable de electricidad más importante y más utilizada en el mundo. Representa un  19% de la producción total de electricidad, siendo
Canadá el productor más importante de energía hidroeléctrica, seguido por los Estados Unidos y Brasil.

Aproximadamente dos tercios del potencial hidroeléctrico económicamente viable quedan aún por desarrollar. La energía hidráulica no aprovechada es todavía muy abundante en América Latina, África central, India y China.

En los siguientes gráficos podemos apreciar las instalaciones para la obtención de energía hidráulica obtenida en las minicentrales a nivel de mundial, del continente europeo y a nivel nacional, y cuál es su distribución en España. (Denominamos gran hidráulica a aquellas centrales con una potencia >10 MW; minihidráulica, centrales con una potencia entre 1 MWy 10MW; y microhidráulica, centrales con una potencia menor a 1MW)



ENERGÍA OBTENIDA DE MINICENTRALES HIDRÁULICAS

Fuente: energias-renovables.com y EurObserv'ER 2007



ENERGÍA HIDRÁULICA EN ESPAÑA

Fuente: CNE



Se estima que para el año 2010, la potencia hidráulica obtenida en las minicentrales, alcance en Asia los 25000 MW, que la sitúan como líder mundial, con una producción de 100000 GWh/año. Europa Occidental tendría una producción de 50000 GWh/año.

En España se esperan alcanzar para el año 2010, unos 2200MW, tal y cómo se aprecia en el gráfico.

Fuente: IDAE



CONCLUSIÓN

La energía hidráulica tiene la cualidad de ser renovable, pues no agota la fuente primaria al explotarla, y es limpia, ya que no produce en su explotación sustancias contaminantes de ningún tipo. Sin embargo, el impacto medioambiental de las grandes presas, por la severa alteración del paisaje e, incluso, la inducción de un microclima diferenciado en su emplazamiento, ha des*merecido la bondad ecológica de este concepto en los últimos años.
Al mismo tiempo, la madurez de la explotación hace que en los países desarrollados no queden apenas ubicaciones atractivas por desarrollar nuevas centrales hidroeléctricas, por lo que esta fuente de energía, que aporta una cantidad significativa de la energía eléctrica en muchos países (en España, según los años, puede alcanzar el 30%) no permite un desarrollo adicional excesivo. Recientemente se están realizando centrales minihidroeléctricas, mucho más respetuo*sas con el ambiente y que se benefician de los progresos tecnológicos, logrando un rendimiento y una viabilidad económica razonables.

----------


## ben-amar

Produccion



Espero que estos 2 ultimos post´s puedan servir a todos aquellos que buscan algo relacionado con la produccion y previsiones de produccion
Un saludo a todos

----------


## ben-amar

http://thales.cica.es/rd/Recursos/rd...capitulo3.html

Introducción

La función de una central hidroeléctrica es utilizar la energía potencial del agua almacenada y convertirla, primero en energía mecánica y luego en eléctrica.

El esquema general de una central hidroeléctrica puede ser: Esquema Central Hidroeléctrica 


#

Un sistema de captación de agua provoca un desnivel que origina una cierta energía potencial acumulada. El paso del agua por la turbina desarrolla en la misma un movimiento giratorio que acciona el alternador y produce la corriente eléctrica.

Las ventajas de las centrales hidroeléctricas son evidentes:

   1. No requieren combustible, sino que usan una forma renovable de energía, constantemente repuesta por la naturaleza de manera gratuita.

   2. Es limpia, pues no contamina ni el aire ni el agua.

   3. A menudo puede combinarse con otros beneficios, como riego, protección contra las inundaciones, suministro de agua, caminos, navegación y aún ornamentación del terreno y turismo.

   4. Los costos de mantenimiento y explotación son bajos.

   5. Las obras de ingenieria necesarias para aprovechar la energía hidraúlica tienen una duración considerable.

   6. La turbina hidraúlica es una máquina sencilla, eficiente y segura, que puede ponerse en marcha y detenerse con rapidez y requiere poca vigilancia siendo sus costes de mantenimiento, por lo general, reducidos. 

Contra estas ventajas deben señalarse ciertas desventajas:

   1. Los costos de capital por kilovatio instalado son con frecuencia muy altos.

   2. El emplazamiento, determinado por características naturales, puede estar lejos del centro o centros de consumo y exigir la construcción de un sistema de transmisión de electricidad, lo que significa un aumento de la inversión y en los costos de mantenimiento y pérdida de energía.

   3. La construcción lleva, por lo común, largo tiempo en comparación con la de las centrales termoeléctricas.

   4. La disponibilidad de energía puede fluctuar de estación en estación y de año en año. 

#
Tipo de Centrales Hidroeléctricas

    *
      Central Hidroeléctrica de Pasada

      Una central de pasada es aquella en que no existe una acumulación apreciable de agua "corriente arriba" de las turbinas.
      En una central de este tipo las turbinas deben aceptar el caudal disponible del río "como viene", con sus variaciones de estación en estación, o si ello es imposible el agua sobrante se pierde por rebosamiento.
      En ocasiones un embalse relativamente pequeño bastará para impedir esa pérdida por rebosamiento.

      El esquema de una central de este tipo puede ser el siguiente:

      PLANTA


     CORTE

En la misma se aprovecha un estrechamiento del río, y la obra del edificio de la central (casa de máquinas) puede formar parte de la misma presa.
El desnivel entre "aguas arriba" y "aguas abajo", es reducido, y si bien se forma un remanso de agua a causa del azud, no es demasiado grande.
Este tipo de central, requiere un caudal suficientemente constante para asegurar a lo largo del año una potencia determinada. 

Central Hidroeléctrica con Embalse de Reserva
En este tipo de proyecto se embalsa un volumen considerable de líquido "aguas arriba" de las turbinas mediante la construcción de una o más presas que forman lagos artificiales.
El embalse permite graduar la cantidad de agua que pasa por las turbinas. Del volumen embalsado depende la cantidad que puede hacerse pasar por las turbinas.
Con embalse de reserva puede producirse energía eléctrica durante todo el año aunque el río se seque por completo durante algunos meses , cosa que sería imposible en un proyecto de pasada.

Las centrales con almacenamiento de reserva exigen por lo general una inversión de capital mayor que las de pasada, pero en la mayoría de los casos permiten usar toda la energía posible y producir kilovatios-hora más baratos.

Pueden existir dos variantes de estas centrales hidroeléctricas:
La de casa de máquina al pie de la presa:
En las figuras siguientes observamos en PLANTA y CORTE el esquema de una central de este tipo:

PLANTA 

CORTE

La casa (sala) de máquinas suele estar al pie de la presa, como ilustra el dibujo, en estos tipos de central, el desnivel obtenido es de caracter mediano.


Aprovechamiento por derivación del agua:

En las figuras siguientes tenemos un esquema en PLANTA y CORTE de una central de este tipo:

PLANTA 

CORTE


En el lugar apropiado por la topografía del terreno, se ubica la obra de toma de agua, y el líquido se lleva por medio de canales, o tuberias de presión, hasta las proximidades de la casa de máquinas. 

Allí se instala la chimenea de equilibrio, a partir de la cual la conducción tiene un declive más pronunciado, para ingresar finalmente a la casa de máquinas. 
La chimenea de equilibrio es un simple conducto vertical que asegura al cerrar las válvulas de la central, que la energía cinética que tiene el agua en la conducción, se libere en ese elemento como un aumento de nivel y se transforme en energía potencial.

Los desniveles en este tipo de central suelen ser mayores comparados con los que se encuentran en los tipos anteriores de centrales.

----------


## ben-amar

Esquema central Hidroeléctrica de bombeo
Las centrales de bombeo son un tipo especial de centrales hidroeléctricas que posibilitan un empleo más racional de los recursos hidraúlicos de un país.

Disponen de dos embalses situados a diferente nivel. Cuando la demanda de energía eléctrica alcanza su máximo nivel a lo largo del día, las centrales de bombeo funcionan como una central convencional generando energía.
Al caer el agua, almacenada en el embalse superior, hace girar el rodete de la turbina asociada a un alternador.
Después el agua queda almacenada en el embalse inferior. Durante las horas del día en la que la demanda de energía es menor el agua es bombeada al embalse superior para que pueda hace rel ciclo productivo nuevamente.
Para ello la central dispone de grupos de motores-bomba o, alternativamente, sus turbinas son reversibles de manera que puedan funcionar como bombas y los alternadores como motores.

Situada en el curso alto del Aragón, casi en su cabecera, la Central de Ip es la más importante de las obras realizadas para la regulación y aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico de las aguas de este río, procedentes de los deshielos de las cumbres pirenaicas.
Consta, en síntesis, de un embalse superior utilizando el ibón de Ip capaz de regular las aportaciones naturales de la pequeña cuenca propia, la del vecino ibón de Iserías y otros de posible captación, y de recibir, a la vez, la aportación por bombeo que se produzca. Un embalse inferior sobre el Aragón permite tanto la recepción del agua turbinada y su almacenamiento hasta la hora aconsejable de bombeo como la regulación de parte de las aportaciones naturales del río 

Principales componentes de una Central Hidroeléctrica
La Presa

El primer elemento que encontramos en una central hidroeléctrica es la presa o azud, que se encarga de atajar el río y remansar las aguas.

Con estas construcciones se logra un determinado nivel del agua antes de la contención, y otro nivel diferente después de la misma. Ese desnivel se aprovecha para producir energía.

Las presas pueden clasificarse por el material empleado en su construcción en:
- Presa de tierra

- Presa de hormigón

Las presas de hormigón son las más utilizadas y se puede a su vez clasificar en:

De gravedad:
Como se muestra en la figura tienen un peso adecuado para contrarrestar el momento de vuelco que produce el agua

De bóveda:
Necesita menos materiales que las de gravedad y se suelen utilizar en gargantas estrechas.
En estas la presión provocada por el agua se transmite integramente a las laderas por el efecto del arco. 


#
Los Aliviaderos

Los aliviaderos son elementos vitales de la presa que tienen como misión liberar parte del agua detenida sin que esta pase por la sala de máquinas.
Se encuentran en la pared principal de la presa y pueden ser de fondo o de superficie.

La misisón de los aliviaderos es la de liberar, si es preciso, grandes cantidades de agua o atender necesidades de riego.
Para evitar que el agua pueda producir desperfectos al caer desde gran altura, los aliviaderos se diseñan para que la mayoría del líquido se pierda en una cuenca que se encuentra a pie de presa, llamada de amortiguación.
Para conseguir que el agua salga por los aliviaderos existen grandes compuertas, de acero que se pueden abrir o cerrar a voluntad, según la demanda de la situación.
#
Tomas de agua
Las tomas de agua son construcciones adecuadas que permiten recoger el líquido para lleverlo hasta las máquinas por medios de canales o tuberias.

Las tomas de agua de las que parten varios conductos hacia las tuberias, se hallan en la pared anterior de la presa que entra en contacto con el agua embalsada. Estas tomas además de unas compuertas para regular la cantidad de agua que llega a las turbinas, poseen unas rejillas metálicas que impiden que elementos extraños como troncos, ramas, etc. puedan llegar a los álabes y producir desperfectos. 


El canal de derivación se utiliza para conducir agua desde la presa hasta las turbinas de la central.
Generalmente es necesario hacer la entrada a las turbinas con conducción forzada siendo por ello preciso que exista una cámara de presión donde termina el canal y comienza la turbina.
Es bastante normal evitar el canal y aplicar directamente las tuberias forzadas a las tomas de agua de las presas. 


Debido a las variaciones de carga del alternador o a condiciones imprevistas se utilizan las chimeneas de equilibrio que evitan las sobrepresiones en las tuberias forzadas y álabes de las turbinas. A estas sobrepresiones se les denomina "golpe de ariete".
Cuando la carga de trabajo de la turbina disminuye bruscamente se produce una sobrepresión positiva, ya que el regulador automático de la turbina cierra la admisión de agua.
La chimenea de equilibrio consiste en un pozo vertical situado lo más cerca posible de las turbinas. Cuando existe una sobrepresión de agua esta encuentra menos resistencia para penetrar al pozo que a la cámara de presión de las turbinas haciendo que suba el nivel de la chimenea de equilibrio. En el caso de depresión ocurrirá lo contrario y el nivel bajará. Con esto se consigue evitar el golpe de ariete.
Actúa de este modo la chimenea de equilibrio como un muelle hidraúlico o un condensador eléctrico, es decir, absorbiendo y devolviendo energía.

Las estructuras forzadas o de presión, suelen ser de acero con refuerzos regulares a lo largo de su longitud o de cemnto armado, reforzado con espiras de hierro que deben estar ancladas al terreno mediante solera adecuadas.

----------


## ben-amar

Sala/Casa de máquinas

Es la construcción en donde se ubican las máquinas (turbinas, alternadores, etc.) y los elementos de regulación y comando.

En la figura siguiente tenemos el corte esquemático de una central de caudal elevado y baja caida. La presa comprende en su misma estructura a la casa de máquinas.

Se observa en la figura que la disposición es compacta, y que la entrada de agua a la trubina se hace por medio de una cámara construida en la misma presa. Las compuertas de entrada y salida se emplean para poder dejar sin agua la zona de las máquinas en caso de reparación o desmontajes.

   1. Embalse
   2. Presa de contención
   3. Entrada de agua a las máquinas (toma), con reja
   4. Conducto de entrada del agua
   5. Compuertas planas de entrada, en posición "izadas".
   6. Turbina hidraúlica
   7. Alternador
   8. Directrices para regulación de la entrada de agua a turbina
   9. Puente de grua de la sal de máquinas.
  10. Salida de agua (tubo de aspiración
  11. Compuertas planas de salida, en posición "izadas"
  12. Puente grúa para maniobrar compuertas salida.
  13. Puente grúa para maniobrar compuertas de entrada. 
En la figura siguiente mostramos el croquis de una central de baja caida y alto caudal, como la anterior, pero con grupos generadores denominados "a bulbo", que están totalmente sumergidos en funcionamiento.

   1. Embalse
   2. Conducto de entrada de agua
   3. Compuertas de entrada "izadas"
   4. Conjunto de bulbo con la turbina y el alternador
   5. Puente grúa de las sala de máquina
   6. Mecanismo de izaje de las compuertas de salida
   7. Compuerta de salida "izada"
   8. Conducto de salida 
En la figura que sigue se muestra el corte esquemático de una central de caudal mediano y salto también mediano, con la sala de máquinas al pie de la presa.
El agua ingresa por las tomas practicadas en el mismo dique, y es llevada hasta las turbinas por medio de conductos metálicos embutidos en el dique.

   1. Embalse
   2. Toma de agua
   3. Conducto metálico embutido en la presa
   4. Compuertas de entrada en posición de izada
   5. Válvulas de entrada de agua a turbinas
   6. Turbina
   7. Alternador
   8. Puente grúa de la central
   9. Compuerta de salidas "izada"
  10. Puente grúa para izada de la compuerta de salida
  11. Conducto de salida 
En la figura siguiente tenemos el esquema de una central de alta presión y bajo caudal. Este tipo de sala de máquinas se construye alejadas de la presa.
El agua llega por medio de una tuberia a presión desde la toma, por lo regular alejada de la central, y en el trayecto suele haber una chimenea de equilibrio.
La alta presión del agua que se presenta en estos casos obliga a colocar válvulas para la regulación y cierre , capaces de soportar el golpe de ariete.

   1. Conducto forzado desde la chimenea de equilibrio
   2. Válvula de regulación y cierre
   3. Puente grúa de sala de válvulas
   4. Turbina
   5. Alternador
   6. Puente grúa de la sala de máquinas
   7. Compuertas de salida, en posición "izadas"
   8. Puente grúa para las compuertas de salida
   9. Conducto de salida (tubo de aspiración) 

Turbinas Hidraúlicas

Hay tres tipos principales de turbinas hidraúlicas:

La rueda Pelton
La turbina Francis
La de hélice o turbina Kaplan

El tipo más conveniente dependerá en cada caso del salto de agua y de la potencia de la turbina.
En términos generales:

La rueda Pelton conviene para saltos grandes.
La turbina Francis para saltos medianos.
La turbina de hélice o turbina Kaplan para saltos pequeños. 

Rueda PELTON:
En la figura se muestra un croquis de la turbina en conjunto para poder apreciar la distribución de los componentes fundamentales.
Un chorro de agua convenientemente dirigido y regulado, incide sobre las cucharas del rodete que se encuentran uniformemente distribuidas en la periferia de la rueda. Debido a la forma de la cuchara, el agua se desvia sin choque, cediendo toda su energía cinética, para caer finalmente en la parte inferior y salir de la máquina. La regulación se logra por medio de una aguja colocada dentro de la tubera.
Este tipo de turbina se emplea para saltos grandes y presiones elevadas.

   1. Rodete
   2. Cuchara
   3. Aguja
   4. Tobera
   5. Conducto de entrada
   6. Mecanismo de regulación
   7. Cámara de salida 

Rodete y cuchara de una turbina Penton 

Turbina Penton y alternador 
Para saltos medianos se emplean las turbinas Francis, que son de reacción.
En el dibujo podemos apreciar la forma general de un rodete y el importante hecho de que el agua entre en una dirección y salga en otra a 90º, situación que no se presenta en las ruedas Pelton.
Las palas o álabes de la rueda Francis son alabeadas.


Un hecho también significativo es que estas turbinas en vez de toberas, tienen una corona distribuidora del agua. Esta corona rodea por completo al rodete. Para lograr que el agua entre radialmente al rodete desde la corona distribuidora existe una cámara espiral o caracol que se encarga de la adecuada dosificación en cada punto de entrada del agua. El rodete tiene los álabes de forma adecuada como para producir los efectos deseados sin remolinos ni pérdidas adicionales de caracter hidrodinámico.

Turbina KAPLAN:
En los casos en que el agua sólo circule en dirección axial por los elementos del rodete, tendremos las turbinas de hélice o Kaplan. Las turbinas Kaplan tienen álabes móviles para adecuarse al estado de la carga.
Esta turbinas aseguran un buen rendimiento aún con bajas velocidades de rotación.
La figura muestra un croquis de turbina a hélice o Kaplan.


Desarrollo de la energía hidroeléctrica

La primera central hidroeléctrica se construyó en 1880 en Northumberland, Gran Bretaña. El renacimiento de la energía hidráulica se produjo por el desarrollo del generador eléctrico, seguido del perfeccionamiento de la turbina hidráulica y debido al aumento de la demanda de electricidad a principios del siglo XX. En 1920 las centrales hidroeléctricas generaban ya una parte importante de la producción total de electricidad.

La tecnología de las principales instalaciones se ha mantenido igual durante el siglo XX. Las centrales dependen de un gran embalse de agua contenido por una presa. El caudal de agua se controla y se puede mantener casi constante. El agua se transporta por unos conductos o tuberías forzadas, controlados con válvulas y turbinas para adecuar el flujo de agua con respecto a la demanda de electricidad. El agua que entra en la turbina sale por los canales de descarga. Los generadores están situados justo encima de las turbinas y conectados con árboles verticales. El diseño de las turbinas depende del caudal de agua; las turbinas Francis se utilizan para caudales grandes y saltos medios y bajos, y las turbinas Pelton para grandes saltos y pequeños caudales.

Además de las centrales situadas en presas de contención, que dependen del embalse de grandes cantidades de agua, existen algunas centrales que se basan en la caída natural del agua, cuando el caudal es uniforme. Estas instalaciones se llaman de agua fluente. Una de ellas es la de las Cataratas del Niágara, situada en la frontera entre Estados Unidos y Canadá.

A principios de la década de los noventa, las primeras potencias productoras de hidroelectricidad eran Canadá y Estados Unidos. Canadá obtiene un 60% de su electricidad de centrales hidráulicas. En todo el mundo, la hidroelectricidad representa aproximadamente la cuarta parte de la producción total de electricidad, y su importancia sigue en aumento. Los países en los que constituye fuente de electricidad más importante son Noruega (99%), Zaire (97%) y Brasil (96%). La central de Itaipú, en el río Paraná, está situada entre Brasil y Paraguay; se inauguró en 1982 y tiene la mayor capacidad generadora del mundo. 

Presa de Itaipú En esta fotografía aérea puede observarse la presa de Itaipú, proyecto conjunto de Brasil y Paraguay sobre las aguas del río Paraná, y su central hidroeléctrica, la mayor del mundo, de la que se obtienen importantes recursos energéticos para ambos países y el conjunto regional. Con una altura de 196 m, y 8 km. de largo, cuenta con 14 vertederos que actúan como cataratas artificiales. Como referencia, la presa Grand Coulee, en Estados Unidos, genera unos 6.500 Mw y es una de las más grandes. En algunos países se han instalado centrales pequeñas, con capacidad para generar entre un kilovatio y un megavatio. En muchas regiones de China, por ejemplo, estas pequeñas presas son la principal fuente de electricidad. Otras naciones en vías de desarrollo están utilizando este sistema con buenos resultados.

----------


## ben-amar

Si no les ha gustado, por favor, guardenselo. :Cool: 
Si, por el contrario, les ha gustado :EEK!: , pueden ustedes aplaudir, ovacionar, hacer la ola, etc :Big Grin: . Se admite
 En serio, espero le pueda servir a mas de uno.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## ben-amar

Se me olvidaba,
Los post´s de continuacion de Centrales hidroelectricas siguen siendo parte de la pagina: http://thales.cica.es/rd/Recursos/rd...capitulo3.html

----------

